# For Jon: micro-bevel, why specifically on the Suisin Inox honyaki?



## mark76 (Jul 12, 2015)

Jon, I recall that in one of your forum posts you recommended a microbevel on the Suisin Inox hoyaki. Now I know of the advantages of a microbevel. But I wondered why you advised this specifically for a Suisin Inox honyaki. Is this because of the large carbides in the 19C27 steel of the Suisin? Or is there another reason?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2015)

Its a function of the steel and heat treatment... because they are HT the 19c27 harder than most, and because 19c27 has coarse carbides, the microbevel assists with edge stability, while increasing toughness (which was sacrificed by increasing hardness), and edge retention (by removing the weakest part of the edge, the edge strength and stability increases noticeably). But also, because thats what the makers told me to do and it works well


----------



## Matus (Jul 12, 2015)

If I may add my limited experience - also steel like SKD (from Yoshikane) profits greatly from microbevel (otherwise micro chipping may happen with chopping). I understand that it also has large carbides and Yoshikane HT it to around HR64. I use the same technique as Jon recommends for Suisin INOX Honyaki knives.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------

